# How to train a agressive cockatiel and a scared cockatiel



## furby111 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have an agressive cockatiel and a scared cockatiel I would love to train but I am not allowed to let them out of the cage so I can only work inside the cage until they are trained to stand on my finger and stay there. 



My cockatiels names are Susan earl: and Vincent:grey tiel:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There are a lot of good tips in the sticky library found here: http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35

Welcome to the forum!


----------

